# Newsletters > Balthasar Gracian's The Art of Worldly Wisdom >  Aphorism #158 Make use of your Friends.

## Admin

Aphorism #158 Make use of your Friends.

This requires all the art of discretion. Some are good afar off, some when near. Many are no good at conversation but excellent as correspondents, for distance removes some failings which are unbearable in close proximity to them. Friends are for use even more than for pleasure, for they have the three qualities of the Good, or, as some say, of Beingin general: unity, goodness, and truth. For a friend is all in all. Few are worthy to be good friends, and even these become fewer because men do not know how to pick them out. To keep is more important than to make friends. Select those that will wear well; if they are new at first, it is some consolation they will become old. Absolutely the best are those well salted, though they may require soaking in the testing. There is no desert like living without friends. Friendship multiplies the good of life and divides the evil. ÂTis the sole remedy against misfortune, the very ventilation of the soul. 


More...

----------

